# desperately seeking an office job



## afishermanswife (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have about 20 yrs of office experience. I can do everything and willing to do anything from answer phones, filing, data entry you name it, I've probably done it and need to get back into it. I have been searching for nearly 4 months now and barely any bites. I was offered a job at a call center but that is one of the worst jobs I have ever worked. I desperately need out of there. It's depressing lol. If you or anyone you know needs an office assistant, executive assistant I would be glad to forward my resume and references.

Thank you


----------

